# I lost 40lbs in 10 months: Here is how . . .



## NorCal (Jan 13, 2012)

I always hear these crazy methods people employ to drop weight. Its not rocket science, and I recently lost 40lbs in 10 months: Here is how I did it:

Breakfast: (Shake)

1/2 cup Milk (2%)
1/4 cup of Pedilite 
1 cup of protein powder

Lunch:

Chicken Brest cover with olive oil and Tony Chacheres Creole spices (Baked)

Dinner: 

What ever I wanted to eat, so long as I didn't eat after 1800 hours.

Snacking between meals or late night snacking:

Chips & Salsa

Gym:

90 minutes of circuit training, six days per week. (My only rule for the gym, is never stop moving for the entire 90 minutes)

2 Mile run every other day.

*Note*: Imagine your body like a funnel. Large up top with a choke point below before it all goes out. If you put more in up top then you expel through bowel movements and exercise, you will expand up top.

Its not rocket science, and there is no reason to complicate it. I followed this routine for 10 months and lost 40lbs at 31 years old. (Your results could vary based on EFFORT & DEDICATION)

Another hard one for some of you is to avoid beer consumption as much as you can (Lets be real, I'm not saying to stop, just slow down a bit, lol.).

Supplementation: 

1000mg Glucosimine 
360mg Fish Oil
1000mg Vitamin C
Centrum Multivitamin


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 13, 2012)

First off congratulations, 40lbs in 10 months is pretty impressive (4lbs per month, for those who need help with math)


NorCal said:


> Gym:
> 
> 90 minutes of circuit training, six days per week. (My only rule for the gym, is never stop moving for the entire 90 minutes)
> 
> 2 Mile run every other day.


not for nothing, but this is probably the most important part.

The weight loss solution isn't difficult (for anyone).  it's actually quite simple.

reduced calorie intake + increased calories burned during the day = fat burned and increased weight loss.  shakes for breakfast + baked chicken + whatever you want for dinner (assuming you are eating relatively healthy) + (negative calories burned at the 540 minutes a week of constant exercise at the gym) = negative overall calorie intake = weight loss due to burning fat to make up for calories needed to burn during exercise.

but again, a job well done, and i'm impressed by the level of commitment you were able to do for 10 months.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats. I am just starting to get back in shape once again. 

2 years ago I went to a wildland fire academy and lost 25 pounds in 2 weeks. Mix in PT everyday all day with high elevation with very little food and 4-5 hours of sleep per day. It was fun and horrible at the same time. I never want to do it again.


----------



## tcd (Jan 13, 2012)

NorCal said:


> Another hard one for some of you is to avoid beer consumption as much as you can (Lets be real, I'm not saying to stop, just slow down a bit, lol.).



Cutting out beer and soft drinks can make a huge difference.  Combine that with exercise and some half-decent eating habits and the weight vanishes.  Last year I cut out beer and soda and started running for 20-30 minutes at least 3x per week.  I dropped around 40lbs and did so in about 8 months.

It might be tough for many, but I cut out alcohol and soda entirely.  I only drink water or iced tea without sugar now.  But man, it's amazing the effect it has on weight managment.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2012)

I lost 68 lbs in a semester.
NO car, lived 1/4  mile uphill from campus, spent 3/4 of my share of income on housing and bus ride each weekend home to visit wife and baby, baked own bread, lived on suppers of mac and cheese made wi water, peanut butter sandwich breakfast, and a Coke and a bag of Peanut M&M's for lunch.
And bronchitis/pneumonia. 
Mostly muscle mass, unfortunately.


----------



## tylerp1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats on the success! When I was in wrestling, I had the working out part down pat..it was the food that was the 'problem'..I was under the 7% body fat at the beginning of the season, so I had to have a physical and get a waiver signed by my PCP..my trick was to eat less more often..eat 2-3 crackers in between classes, ask the cooks for half of what everybody else got for lunch, steamed veggies as a side with some sort of meat (about the size of a deck of cards for beef, one half chicken breast, etc), and plenty of water!

The other kids weren't eating or drinking, which made practice hell for them.  Yeah, I'd usually lose 4-6 pounds during a practice, but it was all water weight..after getting home to eat and hydrate, it'd come back..haha

OP: any ideas as to your target weight? or are you just along for the ride right now? You've got a healthy regimen at 1 lb/week. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats!!!  Now keep it off (my problem).


----------



## bstone (Jan 24, 2012)

I ride my bike to school and back. 2.5 miles each way, uphill one day, downhill the other.

Oatmeal and honey for breakfast, plus some multi-vitamins.

Tuna/salmon sandwich for lunch.

Salad, tofu, fish, veggies (some combination of these) for dinner.

Keeps me in shape and in check.


----------



## Sam Muller (Feb 1, 2012)

bstone said:


> I ride my bike to school and back. 2.5 miles each way, uphill one day, downhill the other.
> 
> Oatmeal and honey for breakfast, plus some multi-vitamins.
> 
> ...



How does tofu taste? I've never tried it and I'm going to this restaurant in a few days and the place serves a lot of tofu.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 1, 2012)

Sam Muller said:


> How does tofu taste? I've never tried it and I'm going to this restaurant in a few days and the place serves a lot of tofu.



It takes the flavor of whatever they cook it with. All the tofu I have had is pretty bland by itself.  I don't mind it but I'll eat anything for the most part.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 1, 2012)

Found your 40lbs...  thanx...


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT (Feb 4, 2012)

Lost 50 pounds and counting in 4 months.exercise 2 hours x 4 days a week.I drastically cut fat and sugar from my diet and no soda :glare: .


----------



## coledexter1920 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am thinking about starting a weight loss program for that I have joined gym. I am getting married in end of October. Before that I want to reduce 20 kgs which I don’t want to be seen in my marriage pics. What diet and medicine, I can use here.


----------



## thomasmite996 (Mar 23, 2012)

So much information. I'm trying to find information on this topic. All the forum members are post very valuable knowledge.
I make a plan to lose my weight and take advies from this forums.
Thanks a lots..
Keep it up...!!!


----------

